# SHOCKING CLIP: Passenger violently pulled from United flight



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

*SHOCKING CLIP: Passenger violently pulled from United flight*
Published on Apr 10, 2017

A United Airlines passenger was forcibly removed from a flight against his will, to make room for United staff.

https://youtu.be/LwmVnEEOOc4


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 10, 2017)

All airlines do have the right to have people get off the plane.  This one was way over the top.  United PR people assholes must have slammed shut when they saw this.  Best thing for them to do is apologize vigorously, pull out the check book and ask how much will make him happy.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

the damage is done, now they just hope people forget.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2017)

Jimmy Kimmel on Passenger Dragged Off United Flight


----------

